# Getting a Working Cocker Spaniel Puppy - Any tips??



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi All

I am getting a working cocker spaniel puppy soon (His pic is on my profile) and although i have done lots and lots and lots of research and reading I was just wondering if anyone could give me any tips on the breed or just about getting a new puppy in general?
I aspire to be a dog trainer myself and he will be my first dog so I have to get this right!

Can't wait! 6 weeks and counting


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

The only ones ive seen have been at gundog lessons and they are mad little thing!! THey are like velcro dogs to their owners and their tails NEVER stop wagging! Super high energy and do things at 100mph lol Ive also seen them get a bit growly/snappy with other dogs that want them to play and stop them from working/training


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you read Gwen Bailey's Perfect Puppy Book? I like how it takes you through everything you need to consider when bringing a puppy home...



Generally though, consider crate training. 
Research training recall and dog walking etiqiette now - I'm assuming a working cocker will want to run around off-lead if safe to do so to get their exercise.
Look into Kong toys - particularly the kong classic and kong wobbler. 
Think about what diet you'd like to move your puppy over to once they're settled (a few searches on this site will help you).
And if you haven't already, look into all the boring things like what vet you're going to register them at, local training classes, insurance....



Sorry if you've done all this, but your post was a bit general


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Start working on his recall from Day 1!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

My mate has one and shes mad. Start training from day 1! Watch its weight, my friends one ballooned and they havent managed to slim her back down!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Try to ensure that you satisfy your pups high drive to hunt instincts in your play and training. You're buying a little dynamo, be prepared for it. If I were you with my first working pup I'd seek out help from someone in your local shooting community. Good luck, I hope it all goes well. If I can be of any help dont hesitate, Grandad is also a good spaniel man to check out. Cheers. Pete.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> Start working on his recall from Day 1!


I echo this. I have just got another spaniel x and the first one taught me recall is the most important.

Cockers - especially workers are as mad as hatters. Google Phillipa Williams' Secret - that dog is so sweet but exactly what WCS are like.

Here's Secret at Crufts this year:
Gundog Display - Philippa Williams - Levenghyl Gundogs - Crufts 2012 - YouTube

I've also worked with a few whilst doing a brief trial at a Kennels (the owner wanted volunteers not people looking for paid work) and his dogs were good - when they settled down, but even when they were "settled" their tails were going 100mph and their bums were hardly touching the floor.

A well trained WCS will be brilliant. So as well as recall I would suggest gundog training classes and obedience classes. And don't be surprised if you get dead things brought to you in the woods  Good luck


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

Helbo said:


> Have you read Gwen Bailey's Perfect Puppy Book? I like how it takes you through everything you need to consider when bringing a puppy home...
> 
> Generally though, consider crate training.
> Research training recall and dog walking etiqiette now - I'm assuming a working cocker will want to run around off-lead if safe to do so to get their exercise.
> ...


yes sorry it was a bit general wasnt it! I am just finishing Gwen Baileys perfect puppy book as it happens - very good.

We have already got him a crate and i'm definately going to start on recall and heel work asap.

The breeder is giving him fish4dogs for food which i have researched and it looks very good so think I will stick with that for now!

Thanks so much for your advice, its great to hear as many opinions as possible. I just cant wait to put it all into practise!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a show cocker, but her best friend is a working cocker. definitely high energy, go-go-go dogs- obviously as they are bred to be out all day. Lovely breed, although the strains are very different. The working cocker definitely needs stimulation (feeding from a kong wobbler might be a good idea, it keeps my one quiet for 10 minutes!), so i'd also recommend doing lots of training/agility if you aren't intending to work him/her.

im sure someone with a worker will be along soon for more in-depth info on them! what colour are you getting out of interest? Pictures asap!


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Try to ensure that you satisfy your pups high drive to hunt instincts in your play and training. You're buying a little dynamo, be prepared for it. If I were you with my first working pup I'd seek out help from someone in your local shooting community. Good luck, I hope it all goes well. If I can be of any help dont hesitate, Grandad is also a good spaniel man to check out. Cheers. Pete.


Thanks so much, i'm sure I will have more questions when I bring him home so its great to have people I can ask for advice!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a show cocker and she was wonderful. Loved everyone and everything  Def advise working on recall from day 1 although thats the same with all breeds. Id say teach it how to use his nose very early, Sasha loved playing find it games with treats and socks!! 

The only problem we ever had with her was that she pulled like a steam train when out walking. Recall was easy to teach her as she never used to leave my side although when my OH came on the scene she did listen to him if i was around but not if i wasnt! Cant wait to see the pics of your puppy once hes home - cockers are soooo my fave breed but couldnt face getting another after i lost my girl.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a now 19 weeks old Working Cocker pup :001_smile:

The main things that has set her apart from other puppies I've had is:
a) her energy levels - Never have I known a pup with so much energy, she has the ability to power nap for 10 mins and be totally refreshed  You have to enforce naps or she just will not stop :crazy: The tireder (?) she gets the naughtier she is !!! 

b) They're nosy little blighters :tongue_smilie: into absolutley everything

c) Her inbred instincts to smell stuff out, chase stuff is huge 

Other than that as others have said work on your recall immediatley, My Lily is better with a whistle than voice - again another inbred thing I think - as a baby they never want to be too far away from you so it's easier to start them off. Lily is very intelligent, learnt Sit in 5 goes, likewise No and Down. I personally have had no major issues with her chewing stuff, however if I leave anything laying about she'll have it and bury it in her pre-dug holes in the garden :blink:

But most of all she is the most loving dog, loves her cuddles and to snuggle down on the sofa with you. 

Good Luck and I'm sure you'll have as much fun with yours as I'm having with Lily.

P.S. I wouldn't recommend having yours in your bedroom - You've never heard snoring like it, she'll keep you awake all night :001_rolleyes:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Aw, you must be so excited! I have a working cocker pup, a year old tomorrow, and he is wonderful. He has the happiest and most loving nature I've ever known!

He's our first dog, and he is hard work because he's so lively and alert, and it's very difficult to get him to focus on us when we're outside. Being bred to work, he is very driven to chase things, particularly birds, so a good recall is so so so important! We're still working on that with Sherlock, who has regressed a bit since he hit his "teenage years"!

I also read Gwen Bailey's book when we first brought him home as an 8 week old pup and it was really helpful. Definitely spend a lot of time on teaching him to cope with being on his own when he's very young - this was quite difficult with Sherlock, but now he's absolutely fine home alone, so it was worth the effort. There's loads of crate training advice around and it really works.

And start loose lead training him asap - I really wish I'd been able to master this with Sherlock before, as he's pretty strong now and it is a problem. 

I hope you keep us updated and post a lot of pics! Good luck!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a working cocker coming here for agility. She's two now, her owners have never had a dog before but did their homework prior to their decision and she is just kept sooooo busy. They take her out running now (she's old enough) every day; her "dad" runs between 6-10 miles a day, she accompanies him, they do obedience and agility here, they have walking holidays with her, she is a little dream, one of the brightest dogs I've seen in a long time in a pet home. One lucky little girl, so my advice and tips would be - keep her busy, exercise her brain as well as her body, love and enjoy her. (Or him, delete as necessary!) 

Piccies please!


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of your help, i'm bowled over by the amount of people who have posted nice comments.

I knew that they had a lot of energy but now slightly overwhelmed at just how much after reading your posts! i go running twice a week so once he is old enough he will be definately coming with me and we are going to do the obedience and agility training with him.

I'm slightly worried about when it comes to leaving him at home but I'm sure he will get used to it with a bit of time. I will try my best to teach a good recall as i understand this is really important.

ive also heard they love to swim - is this true?

For everyone who has asked Rolo is a male and a solid chocolate colour.

There is one pic which you should be able to see on this post. I will be sure to put up more as soon as i get him! Were going to see him again in a couple of weeks so might get a few more then too!


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> I had a show cocker and she was wonderful. Loved everyone and everything  Def advise working on recall from day 1 although thats the same with all breeds. Id say teach it how to use his nose very early, Sasha loved playing find it games with treats and socks!!
> 
> The only problem we ever had with her was that she pulled like a steam train when out walking. Recall was easy to teach her as she never used to leave my side although when my OH came on the scene she did listen to him if i was around but not if i wasnt! Cant wait to see the pics of your puppy once hes home - cockers are soooo my fave breed but couldnt face getting another after i lost my girl.


Thanks for your kind and helpful words. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi. I have a four year old working cocker, Henry. He's a lovely dog, very chilled-out and friendly, but he does get around 2 hours exercise a day, almost all of it is off-lead in woods and fields. His favourite pass-time is nose down, tail up in the woods...... he's in his element.

Good recall is essential, especially when pheasants are in the vicinity. Even now, Henry will be a bit "hit and miss" with recall, although generally he is very good.

A good diet will help - Fish4Dogs is a good food. Henry has mainly Naturediet. 

A working cocker is not a dog to be left alone for too long (as most dogs aren't). They are lovely dogs, but definitely need a lot of exercise and I've not met many who are "lead dogs", ie, they can be very "pully". Henry still is, although he's got better as he's got older. Like I said, though, he's only really on-lead if we're away on holiday, out for the day or going to and from walks to the woods or beach.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww, I love solid chocolate cockers.

I have a show bred chocolate roan cocker spaniel. He is my baby, and he's a great joy to own. But he was a very difficult puppy and didn't really settle down until he was 3 years old. 

Working cockers are hard work (show types are difficult enough :lol. I would recommend training from day 1 and enrolling you and your pup into a good training class.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

EagleC said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your help, i'm bowled over by the amount of people who have posted nice comments.
> 
> I knew that they had a lot of energy but now slightly overwhelmed at just how much after reading your posts! i go running twice a week so once he is old enough he will be definately coming with me and we are going to do the obedience and agility training with him.
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous! I love that chocolate colour.

Most of the cockers I've met do love water. Sherlock wasn't keen at all when he was little, now he loves to paddle and will jump in the shallow, stinking pond in our local park :, but he's still wary of deeper water. I've got a feeling that won't last though!

If you crate train Rolo well when you first bring him home you shouldn't have a problem with leaving him when he's a bit older. Sherlock doesn't bother at all when we leave for work, and just sleeps while we're out. He does love company though so we don't leave him for more than 4 hours max. When we're in, he follows us from room to room like a shadow - if he's asleep he jumps up as soon as we move - they really do love to be with you when they can, but they are happy to sleep when you're not there.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

he's gorgeous! oh i can't wait for more. Re: liking water. my show cocker absolutely LOVES it but her working best friend hates it, shivers and doesn't go in unless Indie does, and then very very tentatively. It's all in the personality and how well they were introduced to it i guess!


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

henry said:


> Hi. I have a four year old working cocker, Henry. He's a lovely dog, very chilled-out and friendly, but he does get around 2 hours exercise a day, almost all of it is off-lead in woods and fields. His favourite pass-time is nose down, tail up in the woods...... he's in his element.
> 
> Good recall is essential, especially when pheasants are in the vicinity. Even now, Henry will be a bit "hit and miss" with recall, although generally he is very good.
> 
> ...


Henry is lovely!! I cant wait to see what Rolo looks like when he is older. Thanks for your help. I think its going to be hard going but i never wanted an "easy" dog!


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

springfieldbean said:


> He is gorgeous! I love that chocolate colour.
> 
> Most of the cockers I've met do love water. Sherlock wasn't keen at all when he was little, now he loves to paddle and will jump in the shallow, stinking pond in our local park :, but he's still wary of deeper water. I've got a feeling that won't last though!
> 
> If you crate train Rolo well when you first bring him home you shouldn't have a problem with leaving him when he's a bit older. Sherlock doesn't bother at all when we leave for work, and just sleeps while we're out. He does love company though so we don't leave him for more than 4 hours max. When we're in, he follows us from room to room like a shadow - if he's asleep he jumps up as soon as we move - they really do love to be with you when they can, but they are happy to sleep when you're not there.


Thanks. I wouldnt mind him going in water but ive heard that you have to be careful because it can poisin them if it is contaminated. How do you know when the water is safe?

That makes me feel better knowing that he will be ok to be left for a few hours. I will be able to take him into the office with me sometimes too as long as he is well behaved.

Its a good mix really because its great that they can be so active and intelligent yet when you want a cuddle they are good at that too!
:001_smile:

Sherlock is very hansome and striking! We were originally looking for a golden cocker but saw Rolo and fell in love!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Awww, I've never owned one but I'd love a working Cocker one day. Good luck with him


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

EagleC said:


> Henry is lovely!! I cant wait to see what Rolo looks like when he is older. Thanks for your help. I think its going to be hard going but i never wanted an "easy" dog!


He could look something like this ...








Murffi is 2 years old and I have had him since last summer. Because he is a rescue dog I haven't got any photos of him as a puppy so I am looking forward to seeing lots of photos of Rolo.
Best of luck with you pup.


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

spaniel04 said:


> He could look something like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Murffi is gorgeous!!! If Rolo turns out anything like him then I will be very happy! I will keep you updated!!


----------



## hartshay (Apr 21, 2012)

I have followed this thread with some concern as taking on a working cocker as a pet is to say the least 'challenging'. I have owned and trained a variety of spaniel breeds but for the last 16 years or so I have owned working cockers and have kept some of the pups from the litters we had for substantial periods of time _as I could not place them with good owners who would meet their needs_. I have come across many in pet ownership that are a delight but just as many who are a menace...let me explain

A working cocker is a long lived and very active breed, generally they have few health problems.

The thing to remember that they are bred for work...this means racing round at high speed in heavy brambly cover for perhaps 4+ hours a day including short breaks to recuperate. (Their pain threshold is high ... and when on a hot scent they seem oblivious to any injury. One I had developed a very slight limp one day... but was otherwise unaffected and ran around as normal until the leg started swelling..turned out that it had a fracture - even the vet could not believe it until he saw the x-ray) Also beware if you have a collar on them 24/7 they will hook themselves up on things and sometimes do themselves an injury ...and *never* let them swim with a collar on!

They have to have loads of exercise and training. A walk on a lead will not do it! They have to have free running exercise .. and here comes one of the big problems..unless you know what you are doing it will run riot off the lead.... and too may around here do - to the detriment of the local wildlife and repeated 'FENTON' moments. Urban areas and parks mean traffic and irate Park keepers when they retrieve the ducks... In the countryside if not under control there are farmers/game keepers with guns if they chase stock or game.

They are great retrievers and will bring in loads of animals and birds they 'catch' or 'peg' dead or alive - even when they are working close and under control this can be challenging to control. Training them to NOT retrieve everything all the time can be a challenge.

But most of all they need stimulation... being alone in a flat or house can be a problem unless you have a few... don't let them in a bedroom or they will be in your bed ..their preference is to sleep on your head! They do well in an outside run as long as they get quality time and heavy exercise when out and about. A garden or some land to let it relieve itself is also pretty important..OTOH they will destroy a 'nice' garden unless you damp down its hunting instincts (unlikely)!

They are often easy dogs to train ..as along as you are quick, your timing is good and you have good understanding of dogs. Even so I can train a Labrador in 10% of the time it takes to sort a good working cocker. They have a very soft but brittle temperament... be too harsh and they will never forget, be too gentle and they will not register your commands of authority. You may be lucky or very good with your first working cocker but don't underestimate their ability to resist - in a really cute way your attempts at training. If you try to train against their instinct you really will have issues however.

As to training I don't really train them until they are older say 10-12 months yes that's right months. All I want is a young dog to come back, not strangle itself on a slip lead and run around in front of me in an area about 12x12 foot ...any more and they will be away and causing trouble. They sometimes mature slowly and an older dog learns quickly ..a younger one takes far more effort and forgets rather quickly. Remember these dogs are bred for a particular type of work and their instinct is strong. Yes you can teach them heelwork, agility etc etc but in doing so you set yourself a big challenge.

Working cockers are my breed of choice and they are fantastic dogs if you have the time, energy and determination to give them what they need. They are bred to hunt and retrieve in the shooting field and that is when they are most fulfilled. Alternatively you must find them a very active working purpose, to stretch their intellect plus at least 1 hour a day free running exercise you will have a happy dog!

Read about the breed from the working trainers such as Peter Jones, Joe Irving, Keith Erlandson etc etc. These guys know what they are talking about and althought their focus is on training for trials you can easily do much the same for field tests.

It may be that you are picking the perfect dog for your lifestyle and they are brilliant dogs if looked after properly and given the life that their manic personalities require...

PS they do calm down..I have 14 year old who only has 2 or 3 mad moments a day now!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

The post above is great. 

My friend has two working cockers beautiful but mad as a box of frogs  
They love water, they are 50/50 with recall and they are really not good left alone. To the extent where a neighbour has a key to walk them because they whine. She does get frustrated and has said she doesn't think she would get dogs again.  Her OH gets up early before work for an hour walk, she gets up and walks them again for an hour, then goes out to work and sometimes they go out on an evening. 
Another close friend rescued a trained working cocker. She used to lend it out to a chap who went working with it. 
I haven't got a working cocker but I completely agree, if the dog is breed to do a job nothing beats letting it do what it is breed to do . The dog is happier and healthier mentally and physically (and so are you )
I am at the moment looking into ways I can get them doing beating or some kind of competitive scent tracking. It is very sad that there just aren't the stretches of woodland that you can let them go off lead snuffling away. 
I would also consider flyball, definitely field trials because if I am honest I do scent tracking the clean boot just for fun as part of the walk but without knowing anyone else who does it, the motivation goes after awhile. 

I didn't know just how much my life was going to change getting a breed with different needs to your average pup. 
It isn't all bad we are healthier because of it, we are always looking for places to go walking. Our holiday planning revolves around where will be good walking for the dogs. You will probably get to know lots of new people through your dog activities but it does change your social life. I have to think better get home for the dogs or find friends who are prepared to let our dogs stay over too. 
One thing that I used to naively think is "Yeh but" the breed might be XYZ "yeh but mine won't be that bad I will train it, that's probably just what people say who don't feed/train/walk/brush it properly". I still train and verbally correct and keep on top of things but traits like... digging down the back of the sofa. I correct this daily and other owners have exactly the same thing. Each breed has it's own special features which you'll learn to love or in some sad cases become unbearable. Dogs with an instinct for finding things can and probably will wreck your house. If they have an instinct to hunt out things combined with being tricky to train it can be challenging. 
My friend with the working cockers has had to pull up the carpet and change the sofa, the door is also wrecked. My bed is wrecked, our sofa cushions have broken zips and they have pulled carpet up. They have destroyed 3 duvets, countless cushions, a crate and at the moment Doris has destroyed all of her toys, balls even her lead. Correcting using OFF and AWAY works but really we didn't see an improvement until she was old enough to walk properly and we could give her some proper adult chews. Bitter apple/tobasco is a godsend but somethings get sacrificed along the way. 
With my dogs everything and I mean everything is covered in hair, I wash almost constantly pull dog hair out from the washer door, the dishwasher, the car etc. 

All this said most people here would not swap their crazy smelly doggie lives for anything because dogs teach you most of the things society tells you is important are nothing compared to a life with dogs. :001_wub:


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

EagleC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am getting a working cocker spaniel puppy soon (His pic is on my profile) and although i have done lots and lots and lots of research and reading I was just wondering if anyone could give me any tips on the breed or just about getting a new puppy in general?
> I aspire to be a dog trainer myself and he will be my first dog so I have to get this right!
> ...


I see you are in Oxfordshire. If you are close to Marloboro or can get to Andover seek out Lez Graham The Pet Gundog or Howard Kirby Mullenscote Gundogs and get enrolled on one of their courses. You can google them. They will both give you a great foundation. Good luck.


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

grandad said:


> I see you are in Oxfordshire. If you are close to Marloboro or can get to Andover seek out Lez Graham The Pet Gundog or Howard Kirby Mullenscote Gundogs and get enrolled on one of their courses. You can google them. They will both give you a great foundation. Good luck.


I will definately look into this - thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

In reply to Hartshay and Howl - thank you for your advice and for taking the time to write these comments. I have definately taken all of this on board and you really dont need to be concerned as I am not the sort of person who rushes out and buys a dog without having a clue what i am doing.
I have thought about this for years and researched everything i possibly could have. I spend every day at work pretending to do work yet actually i'm researching what might be the best treats to use for training for example or finding the best training club around and enrolling Rolo ready for when he arrives - the list goes on...
This has become my life and Rolo will be everything to me and my partner. We are prepared to sacrifice alot for him and if needs be then we are willing to change our whole lifestyles. I even changed my job to be nearer to home before we could consider getting a puppy. He will be in very capable hands and will be part of a loving home.
I have already been on courses for dog training and read many books on training etc. Its a real passion.
However, i also believe that you can never know enough and we will be constantly learning throughout Rolo's life.
I may be young and Rolo is our first pup but i am 100% sure that I can do this, especially with all of the help from you guys on here and everyone else I will meet along the way!


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fantastic first post, hartshay, you have described my Murffi to a T. Breed by Mr Peter Jones his pedigree is quite literally wall to wall FTCH and FTAW. Before he came to me he had two pet homes, with very inexperienced owners and just like you said he was a menace. It has taken me the last ten months and some seriously hard work to turn him around. I could have trained three labs and a springer in that time and with that amount of effort. But saying all of that, he is absolutely gorgeous and I love him to bits.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

EagleC, it's great that you're reading up and getting prepared for your new pup . Just a tip, if using treats start off using just kibble as a reward so that you have scope for "high value" treats later on.



spaniel04 said:


> Fantastic first post, hartshay, you have described my Murffi to a T. Breed by Mr Peter Jones his pedigree is quite literally wall to wall FTCH and FTAW. Before he came to me he had two pet homes, with very inexperienced owners and just like you said he was a menace. It has taken me the last ten months and some seriously hard work to turn him around. I could have trained three labs and a springer in that time and with that amount of effort. But saying all of that, he is absolutely gorgeous and I love him to bits.


A trialling friend of mine has several cockers with Maesydderwen in them - little pocket rockets, but just fabulous!


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> EagleC, it's great that you're reading up and getting prepared for your new pup . Just a tip, if using treats start off using just kibble as a reward so that you have scope for "high value" treats later on.
> 
> A trialling friend of mine has several cockers with Maesydderwen in them - little pocket rockets, but just fabulous!


Shamykebab, Murffi's sire is Maesydderwen Scimitar. He is the fastest little dog I have ever come across. I just wish I had had him from a little pup .....:yesnod:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Best of luck with your new pup!

Pictures are a must when little ones home!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

So excited for you


----------



## hartshay (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish you well with your working cocker and hope all turns out well. 

Becoming a dog owner for the first time is a bit of a challenge but we have all been there ... my first dog was a working bred springer and I didn't have a clue then! I wish I could go back almost 40 years and save him from my terrible attempts to train him. 

One thing I should have learnt early on was to follow the training advice of people who actually train working dogs .... specialists if you like...they will be able to get the best out of you and your dog. (oh and even then I would be cautious!)


----------

